# 10 month into bee keeping



## bees4lifeapiary (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello,I am in holiday florida and I am 10 months into bee keeping.I now have 29 hives 22 of them we purchased in april and the other 7 of them have been cut outs .


----------



## really_so_sorry (Feb 23, 2012)

You started beekeeping 10 months ago and have 29 colonies! Wow!


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome B4LA!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

If I had 29 in my first 10 months I believe I would be in an insane asylum by now.  Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## bees4lifeapiary (Jun 29, 2012)

I started out doing cut outs and quickly decided I wanted to make a living with bees,I then purchsed 20 hives in april of 2012.I used to work for myself and after 6 years working for as company I have a serios itch to work for myself again.


----------

